# Made in Sud



## Canonista (16 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi ultima puntata di *Made in Sud*, voi lo guardate?
Vi piace? Quali sono i vostri comici preferiti?


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Show osceno. L'anno scorso lo guardavo e alcuni comici non mi dispiacevano, ma con il passare delle puntate diventa sempre più ripetitivo e specie quest'anno ogni puntata sembra la stessa: stesse battute, soliti sketch ed alcuni imbarazzanti, tipo Tony Figo oppure Dementalist ed altri. Infatti ho smesso di guardarlo.


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2013)

Non è niente di che (sarà che io in genere detesto i programmi di questo tipo), ma rispetto a Colorado è di un altro pianeta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non è niente di che (sarà che io in genere detesto i programmi di questo tipo), ma rispetto a Colorado è di un altro pianeta.


Molto meglio Colorado a sto punto. Dopotutto buona parte dei comici di questo programma sono proprio di lì.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2013)

carino e molto meglio delle ultime edizioni di Colorado e Zelig


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Una roba oscena ... certo meglio di Colorado che oramai è diventato un programma per dementi .... 

però io dalla mia ho il problema della lingua.. non capisco 2 parole di fila della trasmissione


----------



## Canonista (27 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> però io dalla mia ho il problema della lingua.. non capisco 2 parole di fila della trasmissione



Ecco, questo è l'unico motivo plausibile per non apprezzarlo secondo me.
Alcuni comici sono molto bravi, molto meglio di comici più blasonati ma poveri di contenuti.
E' vero, qualcuno è un po' ripetitivo, ma un paio di elementi del genere ci stanno bene in un intero programma e poi ti strappano sempre un sorriso.

Un programma comico migliore, ma soprattutto italiano, lo conoscete?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

Da un lato mi dispiaccio della sua esistenza... contribuisce a fomentare i luoghi comuni su Napoli.


----------

